# ********=Torture



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone else find ******** v depressing? Dunno why I go on it ~ just reminds me how "stuck" my life is when I see all those pg announcements, scan pics and photos of school friends chdn!!! 

Keep telling myself to keep off it but something possesses me!! Noseyness? sado masochism? 

PL x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

You're not the only one. I barely use it now. Have 5 friends who are all pregnant at the moment. Constant scan pictures and 'goo goo' talk..... (quite weird to observe how otherwise normal couples of reasonable intellect, in their late 30's/early 40's suddenly become infantile adolescents with each other.... "looky looky, here's a little currant bun that mummie and daddie made earlier, will it have pink sugar icing or blue sugar icing?" wtf??

I've just switched off news feeds from those people. Makes it a whole lot easier!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

...Or you have to read mummy friends whining about how hard it is to be a mummy and what a dredaful day they have had and how much they hate their kids... 
Funnily enough, I don't mind that at all from my mummy friends that I met through FF, because I know the pain they have been through to have their child and for every "bad day" comment they make you know there'll be a "grateful and proud" one to back it up and balance it out. Or maybe it's just that I do genuinely care about those mummies/children!  
It's the always the ones who fell pg oh so easily that only ever moan moan moan about their kids. 


You can hide certain friends updates (hover the mouse over their update and a little "hide" button will pop up on the top right). There's one friend I periodically hide when it gets too much but this week, I've hidden about three due to various and sundry pg announcements etc.  


Yeah, I'd love to say pg announcements etc. get easier after you've had your miracle child but, sadly not. 



C~x


----------

